# need help with my design willing to pay for your help..



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello im in a bind and need to turn in a design ton right and i am no where near done i have started but my skills are limited. i need some help with some images that i do not have and maybe some of you have since you do this mor than me i have been on google but it may just be easier is i had a little help. i would be willing to pay for you time.
any help would be apreciated. it is a military patriotic theme. using red white blue colors 




[email protected]

not sure if this should be in another area


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

did you mean to post an image?


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

What exactly are you after, we need more input on your end.. Anyway heres one I did a long time ago, so supply us with what you have to date ?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

no i was just hopeing for some to be interested then i would email them what i got and let them know what im looking for and see if they can help. i can put everything together just looking for that little extra help that could help me expedite this.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

johnnyb57 said:


> What exactly are you after, we need more input on your end.. Anyway heres one I did a long time ago, so supply us with what you have to date ?





wow pretty nice. basically what they want in the design is . an american flag. in the center of the design a couple fireworks in the back ground 3 breaks one on the left , center, right.

underneath something like a tank or military vehicle or something of the sorts relating to military gonna be on a black shirt. hope this helps


----------



## guysmalley (Nov 1, 2008)

First issue do u have photos, or do you need to buy one time usage from a photo house?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

guysmalley said:


> First issue do u have photos, or do you need to buy one time usage from a photo house?


Not sure what you mean. I am using cliart and vectors from CSS that I have bought in the past. I'm trying to keep the colora as simple as possible maybe even just spot colors I'm a rookie at this that why I'm asking for help.


----------



## guysmalley (Nov 1, 2008)

2STRONG said:


> Not sure what you mean. I am using cliart and vectors from CSS that I have bought in the past. I'm trying to keep the colora as simple as possible maybe even just spot colors I'm a rookie at this that why I'm asking for help.


Ok i assumed it was photos as i saw that other sample above, as an illustrator its more complicated to deal with clip art than just start from scratch but to solve your problem have you done a rough cobled together base art from that clip art? I would suggest you post that the artist here are very helpful


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

What do you mean by "3 breaks?"


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Shouldn't someone ask how the image is going to be printed? If the guy has a 4 color press and the design is going on a black shirt it would limit what he can use vs white shirts and has an 8 color press, vs DTG.

Manny, I work with a lot of military images. Feel free to email me what you have and why kind of printing that it's going to be and I'll be happy to look at it for you.

[email protected]

Sorry, I didn't notice that he said on black shirts.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Was wondering the same, took it the flag in 3 panels could be wrong ?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I think that he meant the fireworks explosions. 3 explosions: one center, one left and one right.


----------



## lordibad (Sep 6, 2013)

we need more input on your end


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone o got help froma couple people on the forum. i love this place appreciate the help..


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Manny I would like to see what you ended up with.


----------

